
Show HN: Tribe – create more effective Twitter ad campaigns in 5 mins - tonymaguire
https://www.jointribe.io
======
tonymaguire
Built a really simple tool as a little side project:

• Search for public Twitter lists (we use Twitter's API for accuracy).

• Download your preferred lists in .CSV format.

• Upload the .CSV to Twitter to create your custom audience.

I use this to find lists containing people in my target market, then upload
the lists to Twitter so that I can directly target these users.

It was fun working on this + launching something. Thanks for listening!

